# They fight too much!



## Apoorva (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello, can anyone please help me to stop my two female budgies form fighting, they are fighting so much, it's like they want to kill each other.
One day while fighting one the budgie got injured and it started to bleed, since then i mostly keep them seperate but at night when it's time to make them sleep i again keep them in a single cage, but today as i removed the cloth from there cage they started to fight, so i immediately seperated them after few hours is saw that one of the budgies leg was bleeding.
Pls help me, i can't stop them from fighting it's about more than a week they're behaving like this 😔😭


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You _can_ stop them from fighting. To do this, you have to house them separately. Why did you continue to keep them together even when they have been fighting for over a week? It is fortunate one of them was not more severely injured or killed. Please separate them IMMEDIATELY and do not put them together at any time.


----------



## Apoorva (Oct 6, 2021)

No, i only keep them together at night when it's there sleeping time. And also there are 6 birds, so i can't just seperate 2 bird in one cage and other 4 in another cage, bird in both the cage keep
calling each other 😔😔


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You can and should move the two budgies who are fighting into separate cages. If there is a budgie who one of them gets along best with, and there is not another issue with another budgie then you can house one of the fighting budgies with their closest friend and one with the rest of the birds. It will not only be affecting the mental and physical health of the two birds fighting to keep putting them together when it is stressful and potentially life threatening for them but it could also lead to additional problems within the flock as a whole. 

Do the birds only fight when they are in the cage? If so, you can continue letting them out all together, then there is no problem; just put them in separate cages for sleeping. Even if there is initial flock calling, they will get used to this arrangement. 

If they were just bullying each other or something a bit less severe we may tell you to try other things first like ensuring there are enough perches, swings, and food bowls so everyone can have their own, but since this is not the source of the fighting, and _because the fighting is extremely severe_, there is nothing you can do except separate them, for the good of your birds. If you do not, it is likely one or both of them will be severely injured or killed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Starling Wings is 100% correct. You need to separate the budgies that are fighting IMMEDIATELY.

How large is the cage you have your birds in? Provide Length, Width and Height*
*How many females do you have?*
*How many males?

You need to ensure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

